# New Prototype Hotshot Performance Turbo Kit!



## TurbochargedSER (Apr 30, 2002)

Thanks Andris!


----------



## SE-RMadness (Apr 30, 2002)

Hot shot have DONE lost their minds. I don't see that working out for a Nissan. I wouldn't buy it.. It's a Header/Manifold? I think they would make more mone if they made it for Hondas. Unless it really give more HP in some way.. Can't wait to see that on something.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

SE-RMadness said:


> *Hot shot have DONE lost their minds. I don't see that working out for a Nissan. I wouldn't buy it.. It's a Header/Manifold? I think they would make more mone if they made it for Hondas. Unless it really give more HP in some way.. Can't wait to see that on something. *


Of COURSE it is going to make more power, and spool faster as well over a conventional log manifold. I'll take mine right now please.

It is a Tri-Y pulse converter design, which really boosts turbine and volumetric efficiency. You would be a fool not to think this is good. It is proably good for 30-40 hp at the save boost level over a log manifold.

The only posible issue is long term cracking which should be addressable with material choice , bracingand gusseting.

Mike


----------



## SE-RMadness (Apr 30, 2002)

I just scrached my head when i seen it. I would LOVE to see it in a car and on a Dyno. Well, I guess well will have to wait for that day. but if it do show great Power gain and it look like it would be the new "Bang for your Buck" Item I would give it a spin. PROOF first.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Mother of god!!! I guess my gauge project will come in handy some day *snicker*


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

SE-RMadness said:


> *I just scrached my head when i seen it. I would LOVE to see it in a car and on a Dyno. Well, I guess well will have to wait for that day. but if it do show great Power gain and it look like it would be the new "Bang for your Buck" Item I would give it a spin. PROOF first.  *


Maybe not bang for the buck, but a big ass improvemnt over the log!


----------



## SE-RMadness (Apr 30, 2002)

Well, I will give it a chance but tell me the Con's on this? Being that it's spitting out air mush faster wouldn't your car be louder? will it pass emissions?


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

SE-RMadness said:


> *Well, I will give it a chance but tell me the Con's on this? Being that it's spitting out air mush faster wouldn't your car be louder? will it pass emissions? *


Being upstream of the turbo, it probably own't affect noise. As far as being smog legal, no SE-R turbo kit has a CARB approval and hence legal in all states. It probably reduces cat light off time over a log manifold, but if you get your cat good and hot and everything is in good shape, it might pass the test part of the smog test. Some states don't have visual but california, NY, AZ and a bunch of others do.

The only real drawback is that a tubular manifold could crack under long term use compared to a thick wall log manifold made of weld-el. Using stainless, at least 304, proper design and bracing can mitigate this.

Hopefuly this answers your questions.

Mike


----------



## SE-RMadness (Apr 30, 2002)

Yes it do. But if there is something that can give me 40+ more HP AFTER a Turbo (Besides NOS) i MORE then welcome it.. lol
Good Luck to Hotshot.. If the need a test car let me knoe


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

SE-RMadness said:


> *Yes it do. But if there is something that can give me 40+ more HP AFTER a Turbo (Besides NOS) i MORE then welcome it.. lol
> Good Luck to Hotshot.. If the need a test car let me knoe  *


What kind of system do you have now?

Mike


----------



## SE-RMadness (Apr 30, 2002)

Your making me CRYYYYYYYYYYYY Nothing yet BONE stock. But im going Turbo. Hopefully by the summer of Next year.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

SE-RMadness said:


> *Your making me CRYYYYYYYYYYYY Nothing yet BONE stock. But im going Turbo. Hopefully by the summer of Next year. *


LOL, you'll sure get more than 40 horses once you get going!


----------



## SE-RMadness (Apr 30, 2002)

O that i know... LOL I mean 40+ after I finish my Turbo Project. off the Topic. How do you upload pictures to "Freeserver.com?" I'm lost


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

SE-RMadness said:


> *O that i know... LOL I mean 40+ after I finish my Turbo Project. off the Topic. How do you upload pictures to "Freeserver.com?" I'm lost *


You might want to e-mail scott ashly under forum leaders, I am a computer dumbass, I am just a super moderator because I know a lot about tech stuff on cars!

Mike


----------



## SE-RMadness (Apr 30, 2002)

LOL thanx.. Maybe you can help me and my friend. Tomorrow he is dropping in his GTI-R engine but he need the wiring diagram.. Can you help?


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

SE-RMadness said:


> *LOL thanx.. Maybe you can help me and my friend. Tomorrow he is dropping in his GTI-R engine but he need the wiring diagram.. Can you help? *


I don't have the straight up diagram, but it is pretty straight foward, almost plug and play. It's been 3 years since I did it so I forgot the little details. It was easy to figure out though.

Good luck!

Mike


----------



## SE-RMadness (Apr 30, 2002)

Thanx, I will post the Pitures tomorrow. You an check my car out Under members rides... bak to topic lol... Will they come out with that Tri header thing?


----------



## psshhgoesmysr20 (May 1, 2002)

That is a nice looking turbo kit, the header is nice, but it gives me the jidders. Notice how it is welded down the middle basically cutting the pipes and forming them to make a 4 into one or in this case two into one type collector, that is nice and all but has a tendency to crack. If I remember correctly when I was na the HOTSHOTs header I use to have cracked in that exact same location. As long as the weight of the turbo is supported by a nice brace, and the downpipe has significant clearance from bottoming out, not too much stress will be put on the manifold giving it a good chance of survival. But all and all it looks like a nice possibly affordable kit. I give it a thumbs up!!!


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2002)

The Hotshot manifold is made from 321 Stainless. Most tubular turbo manifolds are made from 304. 321 is much more crack resistant than any stainless alloy. It is also a lot more expensive, so Hotshot so be given a lot of credit for taking this type of step.

Your Hotshot header than cracked was made from mild steel. 321 is much more exotic.

Rob


----------



## psshhgoesmysr20 (May 1, 2002)

Rob, I am aware of what 321 stainless steel is, it contains a higher nickel content then 304, it's not that much more expensive, 304 ubends go for about 24-26, 321 go for about 36, no big deal. Matter of fact the header going on my car is made from 321 aswell, I was considering inconel but im not that bling bling. 321 is aircraft grade stainless steel, it has amazing heat properties, but depending on how it is welded it can still crack  And what I see in that photo can potentially be a problem.


----------



## Andris (Apr 30, 2002)

I intentionally sent Louis a manifold with no support brackets, and without segmenting the head flange. We want to see where (and if) it will fail first. I figured Luis would be a good candidate for torture testing  He knows he got the first one with the stipulation that he is helping us test, and in the event something fails, we'll do a one-day turnaround and repair/add aupport, etc.. I really appreciate what Louis is doing, because we can't really have a bunch of company cars to do testing on, and most customers wouldn't be willing to install a product without a proven record. That aside, I'm really anxious to see what it does on the dyno/track 

Good luck Louis, and thanks!
Andris Laivins


----------



## psshhgoesmysr20 (May 1, 2002)

Good luck with your product Andris.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2002)

psshhgoesmysr20 said:


> *Rob, I am aware of what 321 stainless steel is, it contains a higher nickel content then 304, it's not that much more expensive, 304 ubends go for about 24-26, 321 go for about 36, no big deal *


That's 50% more expensive. That's a big deal, IMO.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

ClassicSE-R said:


> *
> 
> That's 50% more expensive. That's a big deal, IMO. *


When you are building a trick manifold like that, the labor is the big cost, a 50% increse in that amount of material is not that important, I would rather have the better material myself.

Mike


----------



## psshhgoesmysr20 (May 1, 2002)

Well thats special, but lets not bring out the red carpet just yet untill it's First proven, and 2nd find out how much they are going to sell it for . Andris, don't think I'm knocking your work but a few things I would recommend would be a brace for the turbo, and a brace for the wg if they are running it to vent to the atmosphere (Vibration heaven) I am curious as to why you took two pipes of the same ID and formed them into one pipe also the same ID. Also how it wraps around then back up, thats a lot of weight resting on the manifold in that position, If their is not enough clearence with the downpipe and the ground, and bottoming out does occur you may have problems with cracking. Just from what I've observed, and experienced.



ClassicSE-R said:


> *
> 
> That's 50% more expensive. That's a big deal, IMO. *


----------

